
Show HN: A site I made that lets you browse shoes Tinder-style - borge
http://shoezilla.co/
======
borge
It's my first project using clojurescript and reagent. Probably not the most
common type of website posted on HN, lol, but I gave it a shot anyways.

Would greatly appreciate any feedback you got :)

